# Trt Blood work



## DF (May 2, 2014)

I am running 100mg/5 days Test cyp, No AI.  The blood was taken on day 6 & I had not pinned yet.  I plan on giving blood next week & Starting up my Omega-3's.


I just had some Lab work done.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 2, 2014)

That test level is impressive for only 100mgs a week. My good friend is runnin 200mgs a week on his trt and only in the 800s. You runnin test from walgreens or Ugl?
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 2, 2014)

Your test levels look great man!! At that dose how do you feel?


----------



## DF (May 2, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> That test level is impressive for only 100mgs a week. My good friend is runnin 200mgs a week on his trt and only in the 800s. You runnin test from walgreens or Ugl?
> !SHRUGS!



The test I am running is from a compound pharma & I dose every 5days.


----------



## DF (May 2, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Your test levels look great man!! At that dose how do you feel?



I feel good at that dose.  I've been cutting so I'm feeling a bit small at the moment.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 2, 2014)

DF said:


> The test I am running is from a compound pharma & I dose every 5days.



Compound pharma? U lost me on that one brother
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DF (May 2, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Compound pharma? U lost me on that one brother
> !SHRUGS!



I get my test from what they call a compounding pharmacy.  They make the test & send it directly to me.  So, it's not Waston ect..... It is script test though.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 2, 2014)

You feel good at that dose and I'm sure you look sexy as f too!!  Lol.  Looks great brother don t forget to pin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2014)

Might want to donate platelets or double RBCs DF but looks good!


----------



## DF (May 2, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Might want to donate platelets or double RBCs DF but looks good!



I'm planning on donating next week.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2014)

I'm donating today DF. You should come with me and we'll donate together. We can give each other support lol


----------



## j2048b (May 2, 2014)

hey man DF, yeah that estro is whack bro haha, but that test level is  awesome, any hcg included? i also notice that when im on compounding  pharm test its a different animal, ive been on watson for about a year  and ran out, got about eh 10 vials compounded sitting in the cupboard  for "emergencies" and started using one last week...

MAN ILL TELL  YA WHAT...acne blew the F up! havent had acne from test in about a  year, but for some reason the compounded ALWAYS makes me break out...and yeah estro goes way up for some reason on compounding test as opposed to watson...weird


----------



## DF (May 2, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm donating today DF. You should come with me and we'll donate together. We can give each other support lol



Dammit! I made my appointment for Sunday.



J20 said:


> hey man DF, yeah that estro is whack bro haha, but that test level is  awesome, any hcg included? i also notice that when im on compounding  pharm test its a different animal, ive been on watson for about a year  and ran out, got about eh 10 vials compounded sitting in the cupboard  for "emergencies" and started using one last week...
> 
> MAN ILL TELL  YA WHAT...acne blew the F up! havent had acne from test in about a  year, but for some reason the compounded ALWAYS makes me break out...and yeah estro goes way up for some reason on compounding test as opposed to watson...weird



Yea, E2 is a bit high.  I'll start my adex .5 e3d.  I am not taking HCG right now.  Nice! 10 vials for emergencies...lol.  I'm debating on picking up some hcg, but start slacking when I have to pin all this shit.


----------



## j2048b (May 2, 2014)

Yeah man i dont like being a pin cushion either... Hell just did my 2nd 50mlg test shot of the week sub q, gonna stay at 1 im and 1 sub q per week and see how it goes... Got hcg but havent mixed yet and not sure i want to?


----------



## StoliFTW (May 2, 2014)

looking good DF !


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2014)

I am jealous. I was at 256 at 100mg every 5 days.


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am jealous. I was at 256 at 100mg every 5 days.



I keep telling people we all test different and I would most likely test as you do as HG Test had me a 609 with 300mg week.

We don't all process it the same so we all test differently.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 7, 2014)

DF said:


> Dammit! I made my appointment for Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, E2 is a bit high.  I'll start my adex .5 e3d.  I am not taking HCG right now.  Nice! 10 vials for emergencies...lol.  I'm debating on picking up some hcg, but start slacking when I have to pin all this shit.



For what it is worth, I will toss my two cents in.  I don't think you will need that much AI.  I would start at .25mg of adex.

Are you doing anything for your high LDL?


----------



## SFGiants (May 7, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## DF (May 7, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> For what it is worth, I will toss my two cents in.  I don't think you will need that much AI.  I would start at .25mg of adex.
> 
> Are you doing anything for your high LDL?



Taking my fish oil.  I'm open to any other suggestions.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2014)

DF said:


> Taking my fish oil.  I'm open to any other suggestions.



What's your fiber intake like? 

Plant sterols, moderate cardio, green tea or green tea extract, and nuts (not the Bundy kind, the almonds and walnut kind)


----------



## Megatron28 (May 7, 2014)

DF said:


> Taking my fish oil.  I'm open to any other suggestions.



If it were me, I would get a cardiac calcium scan.  It looks at how much calcium has built up in your heart arteries.  It takes about 1-2 minutes and usually costs about $100.  Insurance typically will not cover it so you have to pay out of pocket.  This test will help indicate if you are suffering ill effects from the high LDL and need to try to lower it.

Typically you options for treating high LDL are diet changes (meaning eating a LOT of soluble fiber) or medicating it.  The cholesterol medication usually work very well without side effects and they are cheap.

Fish Oil helps with increasing HDL -- yours is on the low side -- but it doesn't help with LDL really.  It is hard to increase your HDL, especially if you use AAS.


----------

